# hotmail freezing



## moghm (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi guys,

having a serious problem with hotmail at the moment. When I log in it just seems to freeze and is very slow. Now, when I check my hotmail on the work PC, everything is fine. I have an ADSL connection and other websites do not freeze, neither does my other web based email accounts. My computer does not freeze either, just hotmail, on my PC

Any ideas ?

thanks


----------



## essy46 (Apr 23, 2004)

Read this, moghm.

http://forums.techguy.org/t299939.html

And I'm certainly not an expert, so someone else might reply to you. I'm just showin ya we're not the only ones having problems with hotmail. LOL.

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

if u have msn msngr installed, try logging in b4 accessing ur hotmail. my hotmail would freeze within seconds everytime i accessed it & read elsewhere to turn msngr on. works fine now! hope that helped


----------



## maginmex (Nov 25, 2004)

Going through Msn Messenger doesn't work for me. 
Sure would like to figure this one out,seems as though others are having similar problems


----------



## moghm (Dec 18, 2001)

I think I have a solution to this.

Download Messenger 6.2 and use that to access your mail. Delete the previous version of Messenger.


----------



## maginmex (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello folks:
I received a reply from Hot Mail which sheds some light on the problem.At least they admit they have a problem. Thats a start.
I tried all the suggestions but did not delete my PC-cillin softtware. The problem still persists!!??
BUT:
I have discovered a way to read my hotmail> I go thru "my page"
when you are on "your page " check over on the right side and you will see a short list of emails in your inbox. Click on one and you may be able to read it.
I can but thats it. I cant reply forward or anything else.
Perhaps this will help some one.
Regards 
Chris
Hello Chris,

Thank you for writing to MSN Hotmail Technical Support.

This is Gillene and I am writing in response to your issue receiving "Error on Page" when sending mail. I understand the importance of this matter and I apologize for the delay in our response.

We are aware of this issue and our Technical Support Team is currently investigating the cause of this problem. In the meantime, I am going to give you some troubleshooting procedures that may help you solve the problem. We have verified that these steps were able to address similar concerns of other Hotmail customers and we would appreciate it if you can also try it out on your end.

1. Click the "Refresh" button on your Internet Explorer and wait for the page to fully load.

2. Clear your browser's cache or Temporary Internet Files. 
a. From the "Tools" menu, select "Internet Options". 
b. On the General tab, under "Temporary Internet Files", click on "Delete Cookies" then click on "Ok". 
c. Click on "Delete Files". Put a checkmark on the "Delete all offline content" radio button, and then click on "Ok".

3. Set your browser to check for newer versions of stored pages 
a. From the "Tools" menu, select "Internet Options". 
b. On the General tab, click Settings 
c. Under check for newer versions of stored pages, select Every visit to the page 
d. Click OK

4. Verify that your browser's cookies are enabled. 
a. Click "Tools" from your browser's menu, then click "Internet Options". 
b. Click "Privacy" Tab, then click the "Advanced" button. 
c. Mark the checkbox beside "Override Automatic Cookie Handling".

5. Lower your "Security" settings. 
a. On the "Tools" menu, click "Internet Options". 
b. Click "Security." 
c. Click "Default Level." 
d. Verify that the slider is set to "Medium." If it is not, move the slider to "Medium" by clicking on it and moving your cursor to the appropriate direction. 
e. Click "OK."

6. Enable all ActiveX controls and plug ins: 
a. From the "Tools" menu, select "Internet Options". 
b. On the Security tab, select "Internet". 
c. Click the "Custom Level" button. 
d. From the "Security Settings" dialog box, under "ActiveX Controls and plug-ins", select "Enable" except for "Download unsigned ActiveX controls". For this selection, choose either "Disable" or "Prompt".

7. Enable Javascripts: 
a. Click Tools, then click on Internet Options. 
b. Click the Security tab. 
c. Click the Custom Level button. Scroll to the Scripting section. Under Active scripting, Allow paste operations via script, and Scripting of Java applets, check Enable. 
d. Click OK button.

8. I also recommend that you install the latest Windows updates. To find out what updates your system may need, visit http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/catalog/en/default.asp

9. If you are running any Spyware program or any security software (firewall, anti-virus programs), please disable these and see if your account will work properly. To learn more about Spyware, how it affects your computer, and how to remove it, visit http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/twc/privacy/spyware.mspx

You can also try to access your account on another computer with a different Internet connection and let us know if you still continue to have the same problem.

Thank you for reporting this issue to us. Rest assured, we are trying our best to solve the problem and provide you with the best service. Please don't hesitate to write back if you encounter problems with Hotmail and its services, we'll be glad to assist you.

Sincerely,

Gillene M. 
MSN Hotmail Technical Support


----------



## rea_xxx (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi, ..... i have the same problem with my hotmail, it takes me ages to read my emails, infact i only end up reading about 3 of them, by then im so fed up with it that i dont even bother to reply, anyway i will try reading them from my page like you have done, hopefully that will be better, thank you for your advise, and hopefully one of use may find a answer soon, ....... take care ..... rea xxxxxxxxx


----------

